# LG Monitor Cheapest Price Online ?



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello Guys,

I am planning to pick up this Monitor from LG 24MP88HV is at different price at different sites. Any suggestions which site can offer me this at a cheapest price.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

Which site? Also don't buy monitor from unknown/new sites.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

Btw this model isn't even true 8 bits so not that special to spend extra effort & money to get it.
*www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/beee83e


> Panel bit depth: 8 bits(6 bits+FRC)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

Which websites are you using for price?

Comparison between: 23.8" LG 24MP88HV, 27" BenQ GW2780, 23.8" BenQ GW2480

Those BenQ options are cheaper. The 24" one has similar specs as LG one at a cheaper price, like under 10k, whereas the 27" one has bigger display & true 8-bit panel (superior) for under 14k.

BenQ GW2780 - mdcomputers.in
*www.amazon.in/BenQ-inch-Bezel-Moni...TQ4X6YDQC6T&psc=1&refRID=E8RJNHVJ7TQ4X6YDQC6T


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which site? Also don't buy monitor from unknown/new sites.



I just did a Random Google Search and it showed me so many sites which I have not even heard of before.


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Btw this model isn't even true 8 bits so not that special to spend extra effort & money to get it.
> *www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/beee83e



So having sRGB Colour Gammut of 99% is that not good ? I thought that is what is matters ? So not being 8 BIT will not have good and bright colours ?


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Which websites are you using for price?
> 
> Comparison between: 23.8" LG 24MP88HV, 27" BenQ GW2780, 23.8" BenQ GW2480
> 
> ...



This BENQ Model that you have suggested seems good is but has inferior in-built speakers than the LG one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

vishk said:


> So having sRGB Colour Gammut of 99% is that not good ? I thought that is what is matters ? So not being 8 BIT will not have good and bright colours ?


That is indeed good but I am not sure what's the catch here because 6bits+frc producing 99% of srgb in my opinion involves some trade-off but where I am not sure. In any case my point was that it is not like this is the only monitor to get even if availability is not good currently.


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is indeed good but I am not sure what's the catch here because 6bits+frc producing 99% of srgb in my opinion involves some trade-off but where I am not sure. In any case my point was that it is not like this is the only monitor to get even if availability is not good currently.



The other thing also bothering me is the chin which is there on the BENQ and not there on LG Monitor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku any more monitor suggestions.


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

The BENQ GW2480T has one advantage and that is it has adjustable stand, but the advantage of all 4 sides Slim Bezels on the LG 24MP88HV Monitor is too good to give an immersive experience in Movie Watching and Videos.

I dont know which one would be better ?


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

I am also not sure should I be going for 24" or 27" as I am looking out for Monitor purely for Web Surfing, YouTube, Videos etc...will 24" be good enough or should I be going for 27" and will 27" be not too big ? Almost like a TV ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

vishk said:


> I am also not sure should I be going for 24" or 27" as I am looking out for Monitor purely for Web Surfing, YouTube, Videos etc...will 24" be good enough or should I be going for 27" and will 27" be not too big ? Almost like a TV ?


I don't know about you but I have used a 32" LED tv as screen for watching movies & tv series in good quality 1080p & I would never go back to watching such video content on anything smaller. In fact in my opinion one should have a small 22/24" screen for general usage as pc monitor & at least a 32" screen for watching movies & tv series.


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't know about you but I have used a 32" LED tv as screen for watching movies & tv series in good quality 1080p & I would never go back to watching such video content on anything smaller. In fact in my opinion one should have a small 22/24" screen for general usage as pc monitor & at least a 32" screen for watching movies & tv series.



But I can only buy one monitor right now which is good for all kind of usage. General and Movie watching. I feel since the LG model that I have shortlisted has also 4 sides slim Bezels and also have better inbuilt speakers that would be a better idea. The only thing that is bothering me about this LG model is that the Monitor kind of wobbles even with a minor push and the height cannot be adjusted.


----------



## vishk (Jun 25, 2020)

Any idea on how can I elevate the height of the monitor any external stand or something which also looks good aesthetic wise ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

vishk said:


> Any idea on how can I elevate the height of the monitor any external stand or something which also looks good aesthetic wise ?


I think @Nerevarine bought some table side fix stand for monitor.

P.S. got it, it was @Neo 
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/1440p-144hz-27inch-monitor-under-inr-40k.207343/post-2376168


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2020)

vishk said:


> This BENQ Model that you have suggested seems good is but has inferior in-built speakers than the LG one.


Nobody buys monitor for speakers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2020)

vishk said:


> Any idea on how can I elevate the height of the monitor any external stand or something which also looks good aesthetic wise ?


Use a VESA supported desk mount with adjustable height. Monitor needs to be compatible with VESA standards.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

vishk said:


> This BENQ Model that you have suggested seems good is but has inferior in-built speakers than the LG one.


I have nothing else to say when you prioritize speakers in a monitor. Since it is a desktop, get external speakers, I'll bet that ₹500 speakers will sound better than those in-built speakers.

99% sRGB is good but that on an 8bit panel is better than one on 6bit+FRC. Surely factory calibration matters as well.


----------



## vishk (Jun 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nobody buys monitor for speakers.





omega44-xt said:


> I have nothing else to say when you prioritize speakers in a monitor. Since it is a desktop, get external speakers, I'll bet that ₹500 speakers will sound better than those in-built speakers.



There is something called as a Complete Package and if one gets that in the form of well sounding in-built speakers, I think that is a welcomed thing right ? Otherwise the difference between the BENQ Model you guys have suggested and the LG Model I am thinking about is Nil !!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2020)

vishk said:


> There is something called as a Complete Package and if one gets that in the form of well sounding in-built speakers, I think that is a welcomed thing right ? Otherwise the difference between the BENQ Model you guys have suggested and the LG Model I am thinking about is Nil !!


Those stuff are called TVs. Monitors exist because they are meant to prioritize on display quality, cheap TVs aren't necessarily better than similar priced monitor, people use monitors for professional work. But for a general consumer, if the size isn't a concern, TV is better for media consumption.

Again, I'd recommend just getting a monitor + speakers, you can get a decent 2.1 sound system for 1.5k or so which will be better than even the speakers found on most TVs (those with attached sound bars are the exception).


----------



## vishk (Jun 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Those stuff are called TVs. Monitors exist because they are meant to prioritize on display quality, cheap TVs aren't necessarily better than similar priced monitor, people use monitors for professional work. But for a general consumer, if the size isn't a concern, TV is better for media consumption.



Nope those are also called Monitors ? If Companies were to go by your Philosophy or interpretation of Monitors are, we would have never seen Speakers ever in one single Monitors.

I understand Monitors are largely used to mirror Images and Pictures but gone are the days when someone would say I would only use Monitors to just display not anything else. That is a very old and outdated vision.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2020)

vishk said:


> There is something called as a Complete Package and if one gets that in the form of well sounding in-built speakers, I think that is a welcomed thing right ? Otherwise the difference between the BENQ Model you guys have suggested and the LG Model I am thinking about is Nil !!


Complete package is fine for a holiday tour but not cases like these. You buy monitor to watch display output & you need speakers to listen to the sound. What's the point in watching a full HD video on a good quality screen with poor sound or watching on a poor screen with good sound unless you prefer one over other.



vishk said:


> Nope those are also called Monitors ? If Companies were to go by your Philosophy or interpretation of Monitors are, we would have never seen Speakers ever in one single Monitors.
> 
> I understand Monitors are largely used to mirror Images and Pictures but gone are the days when someone would say I would only use Monitors to just display not anything else. That is a very old and outdated vision.


Actually that is called marketing, introduce new models with some extra features just to set apart your brand from competitors. There are people who buy 5k monitors with TN panel & still happy with it & there are people complaining about picture quality & colour reproduction on a 1 lakh+ LED tv. It all depends on you, if you are ok with lesser picture quality at the cost of a bit increased audio quality then no issue as it is you who is going to see & hear so your choice matters & not others'.


----------



## vishk (Jun 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Complete package is fine for a holiday tour but not cases like these. You buy monitor to watch display output & you need speakers to listen to the sound. What's the point in watching a full HD video on a good quality screen with poor sound or watching on a poor screen with good sound unless you prefer one over other.



Looks like you only look out for Packages in Holidays. Rest of the world do believe in a Complete Package/Deal/ Proposition/idea whatever you wanna call it.  Anyways that is Personal Preference. If you prefer that way nobody is stopping you. But there is nothing here that if you think that way others may also think the same way.



whitestar_999 said:


> Actually that is called marketing, introduce new models with some extra features just to set apart your brand from competitors. There are people who buy 5k monitors with TN panel & still happy with it & there are people complaining about picture quality & colour reproduction on a 1 lakh+ LED tv. It all depends on you, if you are ok with lesser picture quality at the cost of a bit increased audio quality then no issue as it is you who is going to see & hear so your choice matters & not others'.



You have given answer to your first comment in the second. Exactly. It is Purely Individual Preference. So even when people here who say that Monitors are only used for viewing and not anything else. With the absence of speakers in it Yes that maybe true, But even with some Mediocre Speakers if the user think it is ok for him, There is nothing wrong in it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2020)

That's good. So I think this matter is settled then. Go with the monitor you selected but buy it only from amazon fulfilled/flipkart assured sellers.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's good. So I think this matter is settled then. Go with the monitor you selected but buy it only from amazon fulfilled/flipkart assured sellers.


+1

We were just trying to get you a better deal & quality for the same price. But if your mind is set, go ahead OP


----------



## vishk (Jun 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's good. So I think this matter is settled then. Go with the monitor you selected but buy it only from amazon fulfilled/flipkart assured sellers.



Absolutely ! People here were just trying to Push their Philosophy that it is criminal to listen to the in-built Speakers in a Monitor and how Monitors are only used or viewing  Hence was debating


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2020)

vishk said:


> There is something called as a Complete Package and if one gets that in the form of well sounding in-built speakers, I think that is a welcomed thing right ? Otherwise the difference between the BENQ Model you guys have suggested and the LG Model I am thinking about is Nil !!


Speakers need space and OEMs prioritize using good panels in as little space as possible for bezel-less appeal.
Those in-built speakers might not be as well sounding as you want them to be.


----------



## vishk (Jun 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Those in-built speakers might not be as well sounding as you want them to be.



Yep ! I agree. So I may not use the in-built speakers all the time, I may add an external speaker based on my need and mood


----------



## vishk (Jul 2, 2020)

Guys just a passing thought between the LG 24MP88HV Monitor that I have shortlisted and between any of the DELL Monitors like the Dell  U2419HC Which would be a better choice ? If Price is not the considering thing ?

I have heard compared to the LG Monitors, Dell colours appear it a little washed out.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 2, 2020)

vishk said:


> Absolutely ! People here were just trying to Push their Philosophy that it is criminal to listen to the in-built Speakers in a Monitor and how Monitors are only used or viewing  Hence was debating


I have the LG mp88Hv-bought it last year from amazon.Let me tell you that while its display quality is pretty good,its speakers sound absolutely *awful,*even at the highest possible volume!

For reference,my 250 Rs worth usb frontech speakers sound louder and clearer than the built in speakers of the lg monitor,which sound extremely dull and muffled most of the time-dialogues in movies or games are barely audible unless you sit very closely to the monitor and strain your ears a great deal.So if you buy this monitor for its built in speaker gimmick,you will be making a big mistake!

Most of the members in this forum are very experienced and have been in the industry a long time(eg whitestar_999),they are not trying to expound their "philosophy" before you,nor are they trying to hoodwink you in any way-they are merely sharing their practical experience to help you make the right decision.So showing a smidgen of politeness or respect to the older members isn't going to hurt too much i guess.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2020)

vishk said:


> Guys just a passing thought between the LG 24MP88HV Monitor that I have shortlisted and between any of the DELL Monitors like the Dell  U2419HC Which would be a better choice ? If Price is not the considering thing ?
> 
> I have heard compared to the LG Monitors, Dell colours appear it a little washed out.


*www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/2e6b159d
*www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/beee83e
Seems similar at least on paper.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I have the LG mp88Hv-bought it last year from amazon.Let me tell you that while its display quality is pretty good,its speakers sound absolutely *awful,*even at the highest possible volume!
> 
> For reference,my 250 Rs worth usb frontech speakers sound louder and clearer than the built in speakers of the lg monitor,which sound extremely dull and muffled most of the time-dialogues in movies or games are barely audible unless you sit very closely to the monitor and strain your ears a great deal.So if you buy this monitor for its built in speaker gimmick,you will be making a big mistake!
> 
> Most of the members in this forum are very experienced and have been in the industry a long time(eg whitestar_999),they are not trying to expound their "philosophy" before you,nor are they trying to hoodwink you in any way-they are merely sharing their practical experience to help you make the right decision.So showing a smidgen of politeness or respect to the older members isn't going to hurt too much i guess.



Looks like I over-estimated the capabilities of such in-built speakers when I made this comment:



omega44-xt said:


> I have nothing else to say when you prioritize speakers in a monitor. Since it is a desktop, get external speakers, I'll bet that ₹500 speakers will sound better than those in-built speakers.
> 
> 99% sRGB is good but that on an 8bit panel is better than one on 6bit+FRC. Surely factory calibration matters as well.


----------



## vishk (Jul 2, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I have the LG mp88Hv-bought it last year from amazon.Let me tell you that while its display quality is pretty good,its speakers sound absolutely *awful,*even at the highest possible volume!
> 
> For reference,my 250 Rs worth usb frontech speakers sound louder and clearer than the built in speakers of the lg monitor,which sound extremely dull and muffled most of the time-dialogues in movies or games are barely audible unless you sit very closely to the monitor and strain your ears a great deal.So if you buy this monitor for its built in speaker gimmick,you will be making a big mistake!
> 
> Most of the members in this forum are very experienced and have been in the industry a long time(eg whitestar_999),they are not trying to expound their "philosophy" before you,nor are they trying to hoodwink you in any way-they are merely sharing their practical experience to help you make the right decision.So showing a smidgen of politeness or respect to the older members isn't going to hurt too much i guess.



I appreciate your actual user feedback on how the actual speaker volume and quality is on this Monitor. But on your other part where you are giving me Mantra of Life (Not needed really ) still, But please do not try to advocate or Lobby for someone that he is a Industry Veteran and he is Untouched. Just being in a Chat Forum and posting comments and replies day in and day out does not make anyone like a Publicly acclaimed and accepted Guru of the Industry. If you go through most of his comments he just keeps adding some nuggets here and there nothing in-depth by picking up something from the Internet and Pasting it here. So you call a Copy Paste Job an Industry expert. Anyways, for someone to be accepted as Industry Veteran he needs to be Publicly Acclaimed for that he needs to reveal his true Identity so that people can judge his true achievements in Life or wherever, otherwise it is all behind the curtains game. Where nothing is absolute !!

Like for.e.g Post#32 he says looks similar now If one has to take a call based only on what is written in specifications, it is not really a value addition !! is it ? Like you said you have it and you have experienced so your feedback and comment becomes more valuable, not just comparing it online and telling others something like "Looks the same" That anybody can do it.

As far as showing Politeness to senior members what is senior ?? Just because he joined a forum some 10 years back and he has all the time in the world but to be on this forum and he  is addicted to this forum and has a 1000 Post under his belt he is a senior ? I do not accept that Concept. But since you were trying to advise me I would say keep it to yourself. Again not required !!


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 2, 2020)

^whatever floats your boat mate.Cheers!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2020)

vishk said:


> I appreciate your actual user feedback on how the actual speaker volume and quality is on this Monitor. But on your other part where you are giving me Mantra of Life (Not needed really ) still, But please do not try to advocate or Lobby for someone that he is a Industry Veteran and he is Untouched. Just being in a Chat Forum and posting comments and replies day in and day out does not make anyone like a Publicly acclaimed and accepted Guru of the Industry. If you go through most of his comments he just keeps adding some nuggets here and there nothing in-depth by picking up something from the Internet and Pasting it here. So you call a Copy Paste Job an Industry expert. Anyways, for someone to be accepted as Industry Veteran he needs to be Publicly Acclaimed for that he needs to reveal his true Identity so that people can judge his true achievements in Life or wherever, otherwise it is all behind the curtains game. Where nothing is absolute !!
> 
> Like for.e.g Post#32 he says looks similar now If one has to take a call based only on what is written in specifications, it is not really a value addition !! is it ? Like you said you have it and you have experienced so your feedback and comment becomes more valuable, not just comparing it online and telling others something like "Looks the same" That anybody can do it.
> 
> As far as showing Politeness to senior members what is senior ?? Just because he joined a forum some 10 years back and he has all the time in the world but to be on this forum and he  is addicted to this forum and has a 1000 Post under his belt he is a senior ? I do not accept that Concept. But since you were trying to advise me I would say keep it to yourself. Again not required !!


I appreciate your so many words focused solely on me but I do regularly mention my knowledge as "nothing compared to real experts"(you can search my posts) & I think you misunderstood @quicky008 intention(aka missing the forest for the trees). When he said "industry" it probably means "here/forum/discussions about pc components" & not like I work in Audio/Video Industry with some formal background. 

Post#32 is just to give you your own justification because by now we all agree that your opinion is the only deciding factor here after all the discussion & for that the only thing that matters is the tech specs. As already said by you, if you think audio/video is good enough for you then who are others to judge so if someone says he does find dell colours appeared a little washed out then as per your own logic unless you see it with your own eyes it should not be certain.

Politeness is indeed subjective in nature & depends on a person's viewpoint but it is also reciprocal in nature. e.g., I treat even a new member with few posts politely if he is asking the queries in a polite manner & treat a senior member with indifference if his tone is not polite.


----------



## vishk (Jul 2, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post#32 is just to give you your own justification because by now we all agree that your opinion is the only deciding factor here after all the discussion & for that the only thing that matters is the tech specs. As already said by you, if you think audio/video is good enough for you then who are others to judge so if someone says he does find dell colours appeared a little washed out then as per your own logic unless you see it with your own eyes it should not be certain.




Yes, but if an actual user who has the product and has seen the colours on both products, which I was quoting after reading it from somewhere then it matters. Then it is not just Specs written on the website but an actual user feedback. And I do not deny that.

And please can we get off this Senior/Junior thing !! (Very Indian, Only happens in India)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2020)

vishk said:


> Yes, but if an actual user who has the product and has seen the colours on both products, which I was quoting after reading it from somewhere then it matters. Then it is not just Specs written on the website but an actual user feedback. And I do not deny that.
> 
> And please can we get off this Senior/Junior thing !! (Very Indian, Only happens in India)


Well the whole point of colours & audio being subjective is that only,isn't it. If someone finds dell U2419C colours washed out compared to LG 24MP88HV then that does not mean you will also find the same.e.g.someone who prefers vivid colours with enhanced contrast will find natural colours(as per source content) washed out but not someone who prefers natural colours.

P.S. No senior/junior thing going on here at least from my side.


----------



## vishk (Jul 2, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well the whole point of colours & audio being subjective is that only,isn't it. If someone finds dell U2419C colours washed out compared to LG 24MP88HV then that does not mean you will also find the same.e.g.someone who prefers vivid colours with enhanced contrast will find natural colours(as per source content) washed out but not someone who prefers natural colours.



There is something called as Industry Standard Colour Calibration ? Acceptance ? A Day is Day for everyone and Night is Night for everyone. You cannot say a Day is what one perceives and could be night for other person


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 2, 2020)

Just because someone has been in any particular industry for a long time,it doesn't necessarily mean he or she is a guru/wizard/big-shot etc(nor did i claim as such in my original post).I only suggested that the person in question is greatly experienced by the virtue of the fact that he's been involved in this sector for a long time.

One doesn't have to be a guru/demi-god or whatever in order to be experienced(or atleast that what i'm given to understand,based on my own limited experience in this field ie IT).But of course i may be wrong-and there might be others out there who might be "profoundly" wiser than me,and might have entirely different and more "enlightened" views on this subject,which might never cross our own "feeble" minds(plagued as they are with the twin evils of ignorance and stupidity).To each his own i guess!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2020)

vishk said:


> There is something called as Industry Standard Colour Calibration ? Acceptance ? A Day is Day for everyone and Night is Night for everyone. You cannot say a Day is what one perceives and could be night for other person


If you are willing to bet on model similarity then as per this the dell U2419HC should have an avg Delta E value of less than 2(lower the value better is the colour calibration)
*cdn.cnetcontent.com/e7/54/e7547b1c-6738-47f5-a7af-125d36584293.pdf
Reviews on amazon suggests that LG 24MP88HV comes with factory colour calibration(to achieve this at home you will need a hardware colour calibration device like datacolor spyder) so again both are kind of similar unless you can find the avg Delta E value of LG 24MP88. Two monitors having similar Delta E value should produce similar colours.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you are willing to bet on model similarity then as per this the dell U2419HC should have an avg Delta E value of less than 2(lower the value better is the colour calibration)
> *cdn.cnetcontent.com/e7/54/e7547b1c-6738-47f5-a7af-125d36584293.pdf
> Reviews on amazon suggests that LG 24MP88HV comes with factory colour calibration(to achieve this at home you will need a hardware colour calibration device like datacolor spyder) so again both are kind of similar unless you can find the avg Delta E value of LG 24MP88. Two monitors having similar Delta E value should produce similar colours.


Don't waste your time, some aren't worth it. Unless they learn from mistakes themselves, they won't learn. So who are we to stop them since it doesn't affect us in any way at all.


----------



## vishk (Jul 3, 2020)

Just like "some" who corrupt others with their evil intentions and refrain them from not contributing. Just like a bad fish in a Pond spoils the entire Pond !!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2020)

Why are we arguing about stupid monitor speakers? Chill out


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 4, 2020)

The OP seems to be adamant and does not want to learn from very well  experienced and senior members of this forum. Let him buy those poor quality monitors + speakers combo and repent. (Bhais ke aage been bajane se koi fayda nahi hota). Hope you guys understand this hindi idiom.


----------



## vishk (Jul 4, 2020)

Lo aur yeh ek aa gaya Senior Junior karne waala !! Looks like a Syndicate here ! Mafia. Trying to cover up for each other !!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2020)

@vishk All the options are already given to you & I think this thread has already served its purpose so I am locking it. If you want more suggestions then create another thread after clearly excluding all the models mentioned here along with any new requirements/budget.


----------

